# RIP Chris (TALLY)



## L2R

Chris's aunt contacted me on facebook. He was found yesterday. If any of you have heard from Chris since his last post on BL (on the 26th), please let me know so that I can get you into contact with his family. 

MODS: this is serious, pls remove any troll posts.


----------



## lostNfound

oh dude....... no

this is terrible news.


----------



## Samadhi

Oh no  

TALLY


----------



## GenericMind

I'm absolutely speechless. This one hits way too close to home.


----------



## L2R

^yeah it does

i really thought he was through the worst of it.


----------



## Swerlz

Like I said on Fb

I refuse to believe this. I loved that fuck. Too many times I would get phone calls at 3am from him twacked out of his head. 

i love you Chris


----------



## AmorRoark

RIP Tally.


----------



## claire22

Noo  
We'd had our differences, faux fights & whatnot, but he'd always PM me after to make sure I wasn't taking things to heart. 
Gonna miss you bro, lounge won't be the same...


----------



## Swerlz

Can my fuckin friends stop dying for like 2 fucking minutes?!!!?!!1


----------



## slortaone

oh man what the fuck tell me this is some sick joke


----------



## Swerlz

this time it's not


----------



## slortaone

R.I.P Tally


----------



## papa

I'm in total shock here... I just can't believe this..


----------



## junglejuice

Oh my god...I was hoping this was a sick joke

This is like a punch in the gut


----------



## EbowTheLetter

May he find out there what he never found on Earth: a bit of peace and happiness.


*NSFW*: 



im srs


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I was hoping this was a joke too.  

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.  Bluelight is missing yet another tonight.


----------



## Swerlz

EbowTheLetter said:


> May he find out there what he never found on Earth: a bit of peace and happiness.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> im srs



i am


----------



## nekointheclouds

......I'm fucking flabberghasted,


TALLY?

What happened? I'm honestly Floored.


Tally, You are awesome. Thats right ARE, Not WERE.

God damn.


----------



## atri

goddamnit tally  who will i turn to for help with customizing windows now?


----------



## D's

rip chris aka tally, love u man. waynecup being drank at halfmass.


----------



## Swerlz

Wizard telescopes at halfmass


----------



## D's

all of the flags are being flown down here at half mass, so the word gets around quick. lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

man.  fuck.  he is the only reason i kept coming back to this site when i was a total newb.

i thought he had gotten clean.

i guess i was wrong.

his sharp wit and creative humor will be sorely missed by this guy.

i'll also miss talking about poop with him.

RIP brother.


----------



## Mariposa

I stand with our Bluelight family in sorrow that Tally is no longer with us.


----------



## We are all ONE

Goddamnit
I had a lot of good times w this guy
peel back the layers and he had a huge heart
You will be missed my friend


----------



## tambourine-man

Oh no, not tallywhacker, not another.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/582414


----------



## Pander Bear

whoa 

Rest in Peace, tally.


----------



## purplefirefly

I'm pretty shocked by this. My thoughts are with his friends and family. Rest in peace, Tally


----------



## JoeTheStoner

never interacted with dude but im saddened to hear he is gone. R.I.P.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Why tally, WHY? I hope this is a terrible hoax, I don't want him to go.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

This can't be serious. Tally can't die, he's not allowed to 

Tally was such a part of The Lounge it won't be the same without him.
Hopefully you're in a better place now dude, my thoughts are with you and your family. I'm going to miss you


----------



## -Guido-

.......


----------



## Lysis

Wow, this is so sad. I loved him. He was sooo funny. He was one of the reasons I came to the Lounge. I feel like I got punched in the gut. The Lounge will never be the same.


----------



## Fawkes

this is such saddening news and he will be very dearly missed. sending my thoughts to his family and loved ones.


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## alasdairm

sad news indeed.

alasdair


----------



## marissaaaaaa

claire22 said:


> Noo
> We'd had our differences, faux fights & whatnot, but he'd always PM me after to make sure I wasn't taking things to heart.
> Gonna miss you bro, lounge won't be the same...


 me too 


amanda_eats_pandas said:


> This can't be serious. Tally can't die, he's not allowed to
> 
> Tally was such a part of The Lounge it won't be the same without him.
> Hopefully you're in a better place now dude, my thoughts are with you and your family. I'm going to miss you


 


Fawkes said:


> this is such saddening news and he will be very dearly missed. sending my thoughts to his family and loved ones.


samesies.
i saw this on swerlz's fb status and had to come in here to see if it was for real.
i can't believe it. he was so funny and nice and i really liked him.
i wish i had been posting recently. i don't even remember the last thing i said to him.
fuck. i didn't even know he was like really doing anything anymore.
shit man 

time to search my PM box and hope there's something left in there from him.

RIP man, loved ya


----------



## animal_cookie

very sad to hear this. this is the second morning in a row i have woken up to this sort of news


----------



## Pharcyde

fuckig wow...............man


----------



## Max Power

claire22 said:


> lounge won't be the same...



this

RIP Tally


----------



## Keaton

Ughhhhhhhh 
I don't even know what to say..


----------



## slushy muddy water

no no no
no.
tally and i shared an imaginary uterus
who's going to get my stand up jokes now?
i refuse this knowledge.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Tally I will really miss you. There have been plenty of people die from this place but you will be missed like no other.  Sometimes it seemed like you were the lounge. I honestly don't believe you are in a better place because right here has always been pretty awesome when you were around. 

I just woke up from a pretty nice wet dream at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep so i jumped on here. Now my nice after glow is ruined. Cock blocked by tally in one final troll. You fucking cunt. I will forever love you man.


----------



## Arnold

Rip dude

I was wondering why he hadn't been online for a few days since I was hoping for a retort on his b/day thread 
One of the rare blokes you can have a proper barney with and the next day everything is back to normal without grudges or chip on shoulder mentality which makes him more then ok in my book.


----------



## Pharcyde

Swerlz said:


> Wizard telescopes at halfmass


lol


----------



## slortaone

i remember the last interaction i had with tally, and im glad it was a good one. all jokes in good taste.

the guy is a bluelight legend... one of the few that got me to start posting consistantly in the lounge. a big part of the lounge died today.

man, shit just wont be the same.

much love TALLY, i hope uve found peace brother.


----------



## Tenchi

Oh fuck!   The lulz have officially left me this day.  Rest in Peace, broseph.  Gone way too soon, this place just ain't gonna feel the same way without you.


----------



## sgurd

Rip Tally. 
My thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## slortaone

Busty St Clare said:


> Tally I will really miss you. There have been plenty of people die from this place but you will be missed like no other.  Sometimes it seemed like you were the lounge. I honestly don't believe you are in a better place because right here has always been pretty awesome when you were around. Without you Alasdair will become even more of a pompous prick and Felix will no doubt start to think his own shit  doesn't stink again.
> 
> I just woke up from a pretty nice wet dream at 2am and couldn't get back to sleep so i jumped on here. Now my nice after glow is ruined. Cock blocked by tally in one final troll. You fucking cunt. I will forever love you man.



you speak some truths man. he was the fucking lounge.


----------



## gloeek

I love you, Tally. I'll miss you so much. You have been my friend ever since I joined Bluelight. You were always so funny and sweet. I'm in so much shock. The world won't be the same without you.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

wow

i dont know how to let it sink in


----------



## Damien

The lounge will now, forever, without a doubt, been better back in the day.


----------



## fengtau

I  Tally so much...you will be missed!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Damien said:


> The lounge will now, forever, without a doubt, been better back in the day.



Very much this.


----------



## Bomboclat

fuckin' a, man. RIP chris. im still having a hard time believing this.


----------



## RedLeader

When Tally first came back as Tally 2.0, I recall felix (in similar fashion to felix repeatedly forcing evad's avatar to Samuel L Jackson way back in the day) forcing Tally 2.0's avatar to the trollface and not letting Tally change it back (actually manually edited Tally and only Tally's profile from behind the scenes so that he couldn't customize his avatar....) 






However, instead of complaining, Tally embraced the trollface and showed BL (as well as felix) that he was not being trolled, but in fact was troll.  Good times, a true showing of Tally's sense of humor, and a little backstory for those not privy to what goes on behind the curtain.  

Tally was my age, liked things from my generation, and really a guy I liked having around, or back-around.  His 90's references cracked me up, the various characters he'd take on from a time to time, and his true (good) heart showing more and more in his latest alt account.  

I honestly thought he was done with the darker chapters of his life and was becoming the life-of-the-party who didn't need drugs or booze to have a good time anymore.  If he was struggling more than he led on, and though he did a fantastic job hiding it from public view, well I kinda wish that he'd have opened-up a bit more if things were getting heavy again.  TL would have been there for him.

In any case, I hope you're in a better place today.  I might pull up some of your old philosophical posts about life and death and read them again, as I remember you getting pretty deep in conversation about death, mortality and what may or may not be around certain corners. 

RIP TALLY.   You will be missed.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

my homage 


*NSFW*: 

















































































rip tally


----------



## bagochina

I wonder what the cause of death was?
bummer  RIP


----------



## ChickenScratch

bagochina said:


> I wonder what the cause of death was?



i heard he od'd on awesome.

he was simply too awesome for this world.


----------



## papa

that's  a great homage ninjadan...


----------



## lilczey

rip tally u made me smile... all the time... even when i didnt want too...


----------



## woamotive

Wow - seems like this kind of thread is showing up a lot on here. Horrible... too sad. 

 Tally - you'll be missed : by so many more (Bl'ers) than you could have imagined. 

RIP


----------



## Kenickie

well The Lounge is officially dead


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## AmorRoark

Aw ND - I totally forgot about that sign I made.  Thanks for the homage.


----------



## slushy muddy water

find the tally


----------



## Kenickie

aww I love that BL class photo


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

So tragic....This is sucking to get on BL and see threads like this....WTF is happening to everyone?


----------



## Methadone84

Fuck. Tally was that insane feel in your BRAINand he was best thing COMMON SENSE

ekfhnvlisdsdjknjdklnsdjnvkjlsdnbavds bldv


----------



## panic in paradise

We are all ONE said:


> Goddamnit
> I had a lot of good times w this guy
> peel back the layers and he had a huge heart
> You will be missed my friend



i had very few interactions with Tally, but this seems absolutely true.
people that laugh and live so hard on the outside, are usually full of heart on the inside.

*
Rest And Be Now How Ever You Very Well Want Chris !*


----------



## guineaPig

Man........fuck.
I got nothing. Shit sucks.

RIP bro.


----------



## Albion

Never again shall we see such as a master in the art of trolling. RIP Tally.


----------



## foolsgold

did not know the guy but r.i.p fellar


----------



## Seyer

We love and miss you Tally/Chris


----------



## papa

I wish this were just a bad dream....I'm gonna pour one out for you bro,...I'm really going to miss seeing you in the lounge..♥


----------



## rollEpollE

RIP Brother. I hope you can find what you were looking for. Will be surely missed.

<<<<(He gave me this, long time ago and I just never changed it.) And now I never will.


----------



## slortaone




----------



## captainballs

man...


----------



## melange

godamnit im so fucking angry

i really am he was one of my best friends on here

if he took his one life that makes me so angry i wish he could have talked to me

but i hope hes at peace now RIP TALLLY


im actually crying rightg now


----------



## melange

and put him in the fucking shrine already


----------



## Lucy Noeno

He was such a great guy and cracked me the fuck up. we had a lot in common I think and this is a huge shock. I can't  believe tears are rolling down my face... 

R.I.P. homie. it's  kind of funny his last TTYS thread was "is there a heaven for a G".


----------



## atri




----------



## Owl Eyed

oh wow . 
i got a text from marissa/pharcyde while i was sleeping today. i just sort of shrugged it off. i didnt know it was for real.

not a good way to wake up. 
aw man, this is bad. ill really miss that guy. the lounge is gonna be pretty quiet without him.

never changing my avatar again.


----------



## happyland

R.I.P. Sir Tally


----------



## papa

Friends of Tally,....pay your respects here in the lounge...this is where Tally hung out. He was active in some other forums too. So, after an appropriate time, I will move this entire thread to the Bluelight Shrine to give the rest of the site a chance to add their thoughts..


----------



## Swerlz

To remember our fallen brother.. Some of us have adopted his avatar, just like some have done for the passing of Evad..


----------



## Mariposa




----------



## papa




----------



## MemphisX3

damn, he was one witty guy. smh....


----------



## undead

Damn. Such insane news. Sad to hear and hard to believe. Dude man's been a staple up in this motha fucka for a while now. Gonna miss his ass.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## felix

RedLeader said:


> When Tally first came back as Tally 2.0, I recall felix (in similar fashion to felix repeatedly forcing evad's avatar to Samuel L Jackson way back in the day) forcing Tally 2.0's avatar to the trollface and not letting Tally change it back (actually manually edited Tally and only Tally's profile from behind the scenes so that he couldn't customize his avatar....)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, instead of complaining, Tally embraced the trollface and showed BL (as well as felix) that he was not being trolled, but in fact was troll.  Good times, a true showing of Tally's sense of humor, and a little backstory for those not privy to what goes on behind the curtain.


all true. he trolled harder by not even caring. i always liked the second incarnation of tally, and i know he'll be very much missed here. RIP man.

[photo with caption "I saved him from being banned lots of times"]


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

Oh my god i am shocked to hear this..... how devastating. RIP dude... you're gonna be very missed.


----------



## HeWhoHowls

The guy was a comedic genius...
I know he had me outsmarted many a time (except for the stupid fucking foghorn leghorn meme).
It's gonna be real quiet around here...
May you find many more laughs in the life hereafter


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

He was great, we talked about computers at one point and he came off as being really smart. I'm going to piss his posts a lot.

Fare you well, my friend. RIP Tally.


----------



## Lucy Noeno




----------



## GenericMind

Shit feels weird and bad, man.


----------



## Pillthrill

And... 
I saw this coming...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Yet you did nothing to stop it...
Who is the real villain here?


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

those im not tally sings are pretty sweet


----------



## DamagedLemon

Miss you already buddy 
RIP you crazy legend.


----------



## DamagedLemon

My only picture with Tally...


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

i'll miss you


----------



## lonewolf13

while patiently waiting for Tally3.0, drinking alots of beer


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## atri




----------



## Swerlz

bro? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!?!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Realest smurf cock you ever saw.


----------



## phenethylo J

May your soul rest in peace; we will miss you.


----------



## Pillthrill

EbowTheLetter said:


> Yet you did nothing to stop it...
> Who is the real villain here?



Dude, you can't help people that don't want it....
I would call this a suicide regardless of what really happened.
TALLY has been slowly killing himself for at least 5 years if not longer...


----------



## GenericMind

CAN THIS ONE FUCKING THREAD NOT BECOME ABOUT PILLTHRILL AND HER FEELINGS PLZ FOR A CHANGE? TYIAi


----------



## felix

Pillthrill said:


> And...
> I saw this coming...


 


Pillthrill said:


> Dude, you can't help people that don't want it....
> I would call this a suicide regardless of what really happened.
> TALLY has been slowly killing himself for at least 5 years if not longer...


for the first time ever in the history of Bluelight, this thread is NOT ABOUT YOU. 

show some respect and look up the word 'appropriate' some time.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I'm working on my Tally sign now. 

I still dont know what to say. 

The lounge will live on, but it wont be the same.


----------



## qwe

she just thinks it's important to say that he was sometimes perhaps (idk him) deliberately self-destructive.  i don't think tally minds.


----------



## China Rider

fucking tragic...RIP

(bury him with all his stuff, cause you know it's his)


----------



## Pillthrill

qwe said:


> she just thinks it's important to say that he was sometimes perhaps (idk him) deliberately self-destructive.  i don't think tally minds.


^ exactly


----------



## undead

qwe said:


> she just thinks it's important to say that he was sometimes perhaps (idk him) deliberately self-destructive.  i don't think tally minds.



I take it you asked him? Oh that's right... you couldn't have... cause he killed himself!!!

















































Errrrrrrrr... sorry wrong thread. We'll miss ya Tally! 





Just tryin to lighten' the mood in this hurr death thread, ya guys!


----------



## qwe

> I take it you asked him? Oh that's right... you couldn't have... cause he killed himself!!!


well i am a psychonaut.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

GenericMind said:


> CAN THIS ONE FUCKING THREAD NOT BECOME ABOUT PILLTHRILL AND HER FEELINGS PLZ FOR A CHANGE? TYIAi


 


felix said:


> for the first time ever in the history of Bluelight, this thread is NOT ABOUT YOU.
> 
> show some respect and look up the word 'appropriate' some time.



GenericMind

and

Felix....

Working together?!

TALLY got out just in time, my friends!


----------



## Pillthrill

well if TALLY was alive, he would troll the fuck out of this thread. 


Perhaps he is ...


Perhaps we will never know. 

TALLY lives forever in every troll...


----------



## undead

If Tally was alive, this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

If this thread didn't exist...would Tally still be alive?


----------



## undead

Possibly. Check the timestamps of the OP and of his death. Somebody's got some splainin' to do.


----------



## Mysterier

RIP, Tally. We had some good laughs...


----------



## papa

can we stay on track here?.. pay your respects and respect the thread.  thanks.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Dude, spell check is irrelephant at the moment.
This thread is about Tally 

Edit- what Papa said.


----------



## Pillthrill

Its just generally sad to lose BLers.


----------



## qwe

i can guess what tally would have wanted for his funeral thread

*NSFW*: 



boobs



RIP


----------



## Dave

I didn't know Tally well, so this just came out of left field for me. It was rare that a post of his didn't have me in stitches. He's good people, and despite the friction that he may have caused at times we are diminished having lost him.

Much strength and comfort to his loved ones. May he rest in peace.


----------



## L2R




----------



## DoctorShop

Only just found out on Facebook. I said Happy Birthday only a week ago. This is all so unexpected.

There will never be another like him. You always think there will be more time to share jokes, stories and the other good things in life.

We will always remember you Chris.


----------



## Bill

Man, not Tally :[


----------



## melange

bump we need more support on this people 



at one point he and guido were the most hilarious mother fuckers on bl


----------



## slushy muddy water

^+1


----------



## -Guido-

melange said:


> at one point he and guido were the most hilarious mother fuckers on bl



Tally helped me through some rough times with his humor. We helped each other in a way. Our lives sucked dick at one point but we always had The Lounge and each other to provide laughter which was an escape from our harsh reality of addiction of despair.


----------



## kytnism

tally,
       ive been sitting here, browsing through the archives, reminiscing and reliving the good times;

the original rat pack, the color wars, the 2005-2008 timeline in hope of finding the right words to say; but still cant find them. 

i keep hoping youll pop up and say that this is all a joke. please, do. 

im extremely grateful that i was able to speak with you, albeit briefly last weekend and wish you a happy birthday/ask how your day was/give my sincerest wishes and love.

the thought of you passing alone, erks the fuck out of me, and i only hope you went in peace.

im really going to miss you.

PICS4LYF  

...kytnism...


----------



## -Guido-

I remember when I was suicidal that fucker said "DO IT FAGGOT" and it made me smile and I didn't feel so shitty anymore.

I also remember how he used to stick up for me and troll the fuck out of anyone who dared spoke to me or any other Lounge Rat in a disrespectful fashion.

LOL! I remember when I was chatting with him asking for advice about sex long ago (I was about to lose my virginity) and he almost convinced me to stick it my girlfriend's pooper.  TALLY, if you are reading this from above I accidentally did 3 months ago.

Tally was great, he was one of only a handful of people that I could be my unique unfiltered self too because he was equally unique and spoke without a filter.

I wish I could of met him in person. That would of been great. I would of introduced him to my girl, I would show him my old copping spots, and we would go bother the jews in Kiras Joel.


----------



## cutecute

tally was my favorite even tho he jus liked me for my tits/ass. he was so funny and rude and he always made my day on here. wahhh 

i don't want this to be true </3

one more for you love 


*NSFW*:


----------



## -Guido-

Tally is one of the reasons I am still breathing. If it wasn't for him and The Lounge Rats I wouldn't be here, I wouldn't of had any laughter or joy and there wouldn't of been a reason for me to go on in life. Tally and his antics and this forum that for a while belonged to him, myself, and a few others saved my life.


----------



## -Guido-

I wish this was just an elaborate troll by Tally and he would pop in so we could curse him out.


----------



## kaywholed

rip brotha.  hope to smoke blunts and drink 40s with you soon.



cutecute said:


> tally was my favorite even tho he jus liked me for my tits/ass. he was so funny and rude and he always made my day on here. wahhh
> 
> i don't want this to be true </3
> 
> one more for you love
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



I will carry on his spirt with the  for your T&A.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh my god this is absolutely horrible news  

I....I don't know what to say. The Lounge will never be the same without Tally.

Fuck, I cannot believe it....

RIP Chris, I will post my tits in your honour when I get home


----------



## That_Guy

I don't remember the last time I shed tears, but I did tonight for this man.  I love you Chris.  You are a brother to me.


----------



## ocean

^ 

 Tally 

I will miss you


----------



## ladyinthesky

RIP TALLY
You kept me from getting into a crash every night I was nodding out while driving, I'll never forget the pics and the laughs we shared, love you 
youll be in my thoughts forever 

PS Tally, something happened to me last week....watch over my baby for me, make sure he/she is ok and knows i would have been the best mommy i could be


----------



## The_Rogue

Oh, man.  RIP, TALLY.  
So very sad to see you go.


----------



## kytnism

That_Guy said:


> I don't remember the last time I shed tears, but I did tonight for this man.  I love you Chris.  You are a brother to me.



x2 *hug* 






...kytnism...


----------



## Rated E

Woah.

RIP Tally.


----------



## fengtau

A face pasty I made....






RIP my friend...


----------



## nekointheclouds

Tally, This is for you. R.I.P.


----------



## undead

^ That... is... fucking... awesome.


----------



## L2R

+1


----------



## Methadone84

If i knew awesome that would be it


----------



## nekointheclouds

Thank you. I was really thinking about chris all day today. And when I got home and saw the "I am not Tally" signs, I knew that wold be my chance to do something for him.

Actually worked on it in tinychat the whole time, which was the last place I talked to tally. He promised me next time we chatted in tiny he would cam up.

I never saw him again.


----------



## slortaone

nekointheclouds said:


> Tally, This is for you. R.I.P.


 
this is very well done, i love it.


----------



## Owl Eyed

nekointheclouds said:


> Tally, This is for you. R.I.P.


----------



## n3ophy7e

neko that is truly a work of art. I am spellbound.


----------



## GlassAss420

RIP tally.. trolling all the other BL'ers that have gone before him I suppose 

with much respect


chuck 

8/31 was international overdose victims awareness day.. idk if that was what happened but.. ironic if it was.. if not sorry brother..


----------



## panic in paradise

awesome neko ~
and yeah, Tits in the air for Tally cutecute, thats gotta be some icing for him.


----------



## GlassAss420

awesome neko, i missed that, had to post b4 i read through.. 

about to assemble in a minute.. this hits for you my brother..

for like a week now I haven't got a decnt hit w/o missing at least half.. first drawback straight red rushing in, zero missed.. thanks tally..


----------



## claire22

the way the dirty mo'fucker would'a liked it.


----------



## slushy muddy water

neko you fucking hippie that is entirely kickass!
the way you did it was pretty bitch tits too man
pure awesome-o


----------



## kytnism

we close both locks below the window
we close both blinds and turn away

sometimes solutions aren't so simple
sometimes good bye's the only way

and the sun will set for you
the sun will set for you

and the shadow of the day
will embrace the world in grey

and the sun will set for you

in cards and flowers on your window
your friends all plead for you to stay

sometimes beginnings aren't so simple
sometimes good bye's the only way

and the sun will set for you
the sun will set for you

and the shadow of the day
will embrace the world in grey

and the sun will set for you

and the shadow of the day
will embrace the world in grey

and the sun will set for you



...kytnism...


----------



## rollEpollE




----------



## ChickenScratch

the thing that i love about tally is that everyone loved the guy.

they understood him, and he understood you, me and us.

the kid just got it.  the more irreverant his posts towards you were, the more you knew he actually thought you were alright in his book.  

in such serious times, with everybody taking themselves so seriously, his kind are far and few between.

even though i'm pretty new to this site, and missed a lot of his antics "back in the day", it only took me about a week of being on this board to see that the dude had a really big heart.

this just sucks.


----------



## junglejuice

Wow Neko...that's AMAZING!


----------



## Rated E

ChickenScratch said:


> the thing that i love about tally is that everyone loved the guy.
> 
> they understood him, and he understood you, me and us.
> 
> the kid just got it.  the more irreverant his posts towards you were, the more you knew he actually thought you were alright in his book.



I agree, I think you're definitely on point with this.


----------



## DamagedLemon

Beautiful, Neko.
I miss you Tally.


----------



## lilczey

nekointheclouds said:


> Tally, This is for you. R.I.P.


thats fuckin beautiful 

he woulda really liked that

n the tit pic....


----------



## Blue_Phlame

nekointheclouds said:


> Tally, This is for you. R.I.P.


Marvelous work there, neko. 
Tally's presence will be greatly missed.


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh, and props to neko.

that is really awesome.


----------



## vegan

so let's be the first one to say "RIP tally apart!! one down, many more to go!"


----------



## DexterMeth

^fucking A.

I don't believe in death.

Physical decay is part of the universal "revolving" energy evolution.
....
That aside, I was on so much tar last night and I still cried for a minute or so. 
Fucking Tally.  We were going to chill so soon too.  

At least you never have to tie your shoelaces again, sit in traffic, get a paper cut; or run out of the good stuff. :D
 Dex


----------



## Damien




----------



## lystra

holy
moly


----------



## Noodle

I guess I can stop hoping this is just a lark.



Safe journey dude.


----------



## D's

thought about u2day tally man when i watched the sunrise.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

holy shit.... I'm honestly stunned.  

RIP dude.  you will be sorely missed.  positive vibes going out to his family.....


----------



## Walks

Fuck man, That's 3 in the past 2 weeks. RIP Chris.. I don't even have the words.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH




----------



## marissaaaaaa

melange said:


> godamnit im so fucking angry
> 
> i really am he was one of my best friends on here
> 
> if he took his one life that makes me so angry i wish he could have talked to me
> 
> but i hope hes at peace now RIP TALLLY
> 
> 
> im actually crying rightg now


  do we know if it was an overdose or a suicide? 


Lucy Noeno said:


> He was such a great guy and cracked me the fuck up. we had a lot in common I think and this is a huge shock. I can't  believe tears are rolling down my face...
> 
> R.I.P. homie. it's  kind of funny his last TTYS thread was "is there a heaven for a G".


 aw really? i wub him. i wish i was posting more this past month or so 


Owl Eyed said:


> oh wow .
> i got a text from marissa/pharcyde while i was sleeping today. i just sort of shrugged it off. i didnt know it was for real.
> 
> not a good way to wake up.
> aw man, this is bad. ill really miss that guy. the lounge is gonna be pretty quiet without him.
> 
> never changing my avatar again.


 he made you the best avatar for sure 


EbowTheLetter said:


>


 lolol oh ebow, you would.
he would've liekd that one




L2R said:


>


 aww  


-Guido- said:


> Tally helped me through some rough times with his humor. We helped each other in a way. Our lives sucked dick at one point but we always had The Lounge and each other to provide laughter which was an escape from our harsh reality of addiction of despair.


 


-Guido- said:


> I remember when I was suicidal that fucker said "DO IT FAGGOT" and it made me smile and I didn't feel so shitty anymore.
> 
> I also remember how he used to stick up for me and troll the fuck out of anyone who dared spoke to me or any other Lounge Rat in a disrespectful fashion.
> 
> LOL! I remember when I was chatting with him asking for advice about sex long ago (I was about to lose my virginity) and he almost convinced me to stick it my girlfriend's pooper.  TALLY, if you are reading this from above I accidentally did 3 months ago.
> 
> Tally was great, he was one of only a handful of people that I could be my unique unfiltered self too because he was equally unique and spoke without a filter.
> 
> I wish I could of met him in person. That would of been great. I would of introduced him to my girl, I would show him my old copping spots, and we would go bother the jews in Kiras Joel.






ChickenScratch said:


> the thing that i love about tally is that everyone loved the guy.
> 
> they understood him, and he understood you, me and us.
> 
> the kid just got it.  the more irreverant his posts towards you were, the more you knew he actually thought you were alright in his book.
> 
> in such serious times, with everybody taking themselves so seriously, his kind are far and few between.
> 
> even though i'm pretty new to this site, and missed a lot of his antics "back in the day", it only took me about a week of being on this board to see that the dude had a really big heart.
> 
> this just sucks.


  same here. fall semester last year was miserable for me, and coming onto TL and seeing his funny posts and talking to him just made me feel all right with all the shitty things. when he could tell i was getting upset and taking things too seriously he always talked to me about it. i loved that kid, i'm gunna miss him a lot


i need to get on one of these signs. how did they come to be? 
and i missed his birthday. wahh. my boyfriend made me not go on BL when i got home from florida cause of the last nudies i posted. i regret it now. i missed out on some last time conversation with tally.

oh well. he knew we all loved him and cared.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

-Guido- said:


> I wish this was just an elaborate troll by Tally and he would pop in so we could curse him out.



i know  
even though i knew it was serious i still hoped/hope it might just be a troll..


----------



## marissaaaaaa

jk i saw GM's 1st post in the roast thread and totz remember the "i am not tally" stuff bahahhahahha.
wub

i need to get on that sign.

(sorry i'm spamming this thread...tbh i never had anyone close to me die. he's the first death that's really upsetting to me...)


----------



## papa

it's okay marissaaaaaa... I cried for hours..♥


----------



## D's

next time i have a hardcore relapse im gonna dedicate to u tally  FOREVERBRO


----------



## Busty St Clare




----------



## MzFluffy

This is so heart breaking.. Tally was such a great contributer to the lounge since I can even remember.. The guy made me laugh so much. He was just a really good dude. A class A troll, perv, and man.. He will be greatly missed. It makes me so happy to see all the love in this thread. It just goes to show that bluelight is such a tight community and we are all blessed to make the friendships we make. My heart goes out to his family and best friends. The world has truly lost an amazing soul. When I have some booze tonight I am going to pour some out for you tally. We love ya man


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so much of my great moments on bluelight was due to having TALLY around to interact with 
he was my favorite around 2008, ill miss him long time






^you could be my hero baby


----------



## vibr8tor

papasomni said:


> I cried for hours..♥



 same here.  this is so heartbreaking i just don't even know what to say.


----------



## Asclepius

Much love to all his mates at this time.


----------



## Mariposa

I also shed tears over Tally's death.

So who's going to be the first to make the Encyclopedia Dramatica page?


----------



## n3ophy7e

Busty St Clare said:


>


Brilliant


----------



## panic in paradise

xenocat said:


> we close both locks below the window
> we close both blinds and turn away
> 
> sometimes solutions aren't so simple
> sometimes good bye's the only way
> 
> and the sun will set for you
> the sun will set for you
> 
> and the shadow of the day
> will embrace the world in grey
> 
> and the sun will set for you
> 
> in cards and flowers on your window
> your friends all plead for you to stay
> 
> sometimes beginnings aren't so simple
> sometimes good bye's the only way
> 
> and the sun will set for you
> the sun will set for you
> 
> and the shadow of the day
> will embrace the world in grey
> 
> and the sun will set for you
> 
> and the shadow of the day
> will embrace the world in grey
> 
> and the sun will set for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...kytnism...




... and rise again as always, as the Sun does for each of us -
the laughs _the critiques_ the heart he would show,
was also a common trust.

What is taken away now is the man, and as far as he was before -
is now _near enough_ to reach to the right with his left hand  - 
reminding all of just how he is to never be ignored.




*...*


----------



## chainsawr

tally,bro i'm not sad right now because i know that you are shredding a tidal wave of whiskey on a surf board of don't care right now in the afterlife. keep it real, you've just activated bro god mode 



> IF U WERE KILLED TOMORROW, I WOULDNT GO 2 UR FUNERAL CUZ ID B N JAIL 4 KILLIN DA PERSON THAT KILLED U!
> 
> ..._...|..____________________, ,
> ....../ ..---___________----_____|] = = = = = D
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> 
> WE TRUE HOMIES
> WE RIDE TOGETHER
> WE DIE TOGETHER
> send this GUN to everyone you care about including me if you care. C how many times you get this, if you get 13 your A TRUE HOMIE



and thanks for the heads up papasomni, you are the epitome of class. i need to pop my head in more often around here


----------



## papa

glad you got the message bro...♥


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Goddamn, I still don't want to believe this.


----------



## lazygit

R.I.P dude, caught a lot of his posts outside of eadd. Condolences to those grieving.


----------



## Keaton




----------



## crazy_lil_1

Fuck I'll miss you Tally!! 
Love you always man!! 
RIP you crazy motherfucker xo


----------



## Owl Eyed

As strange and as sad as it may seem, seeing the overwhelming amount of responses for Tally make me smile. Knowing that so many people care and were affected by him fills me with a strange joy even though he has passed on. 

Everyone who downplays anyone's reaction here should rethink things. Sure, most of these people are 'internet friends'. But most of us here check in once or more a day to make a post or just to lurk. On some level we are more emotionally intimate with one another than we are with people surround us from day to day. I love all the lounge regulars and seeing someone like Tally pass away is a huge blow. 

Even though I never got into deep, lengthy conversations with him he always struck me as a funny and well humored guy. My only regret is that I didn't talk to him more. 

To me losing him is like having one of your classmates not show up to class one day. I can't ask to borrow his notes or pens anymore. Or ask him what he's doing after school. 

Took me awhile to think of what I wanted to say. But this was about it.

Rest easy Tally. I don't believe in an afterlife, but I hope your final sleep is a peaceful one.


----------



## crazy_lil_1

We are all ONE said:


> Goddamnit
> I had a lot of good times w this guy
> peel back the layers and he had a huge heart
> You will be missed my friend




He did. He had such an amazing heart! Always putting others first before him. I could talk to him about anything. He was always there to listen. 
I miss our chats. I regret not contacting him lately so much. 
I can't stop fucking crying. 
I'll miss his voice. His laugh, the little noise he made when he half laughed at his own jokes... 

I'll listen to the CDs you made me and I'll never forget you! At a stage in my life we were eachothers rocks, I'm so sorry we lost touch. You brought so much to this forum and everyone in it. 
It will NEVER be the same without you. Some of us even just logged on to see what crazy shit you had posted that day! I was one of your biggest fans, there were so many. 
I hope you have found your peace man wherever you went. 
I don't want to say goodbye.. I'll see you later xo


----------



## Bill

This is so fucked
I don't even have the words

I just never thought he'd be the one to leave us so soon
I miss him being around already, shit's definitely never going to be the same

RIP


----------



## slushy muddy water

Owl Eyed said:


> As strange and as sad as it may seem, seeing the overwhelming amount of responses for Tally make me smile. Knowing that so many people care and were affected by him fills me with a strange joy even though he has passed on.
> 
> Everyone who downplays anyone's reaction here should rethink things. Sure, most of these people are 'internet friends'. But most of us here check in once or more a day to make a post or just to lurk. *On some level we are more emotionally intimate with one another than we are with people surround us from day to day.* I love all the lounge regulars and seeing someone like Tally pass away is a huge blow.


 
indeed and how 

tally is famous 
people cry for him around the world and it gives me the sad smiles 
ill miss him and his hilarious thoughts on his surroundings
his fine knowledge of dave attell 
and having him or i post exactly the same thing the other was about to post, then we'd message each other and laugh and laugh
i considered him a friend
he was such good peoples


----------



## Seyer

Owl Eyed said:


> Even though I never got into deep, lengthy conversations with him he always struck me as a funny and well humored guy. My only regret is that I didn't talk to him more.



This ^

Im still in shock and refuse to believe this, but time heals all emotional wounds. As fucked up as it is, it will bring us all closer and show us how much we really appreciate this community and the sense of family that we have.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I came on here to wind down after a busy day.
In hopes of seeing Tally's posts make me laugh in some way.
Instead I was reminded that he really did pass away.
I miss him already, and I wish he was still here to stay.


----------



## -Guido-

_Every dose I take, every post I make
Every single bowl, every time I troll
I'll be missing you_


----------



## crazy_lil_1

-Guido- said:


> _Every dose I take, every post I make
> Every single bowl, every time I troll
> I'll be missing you_



 it !


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## TINK

BL has definitely encountered many loses.  We are here for harm reduction and sometimes forget that we are dealing with very fragile souls. No matter how a person appears on this board, no one really truly knows what is going on in their minds at all times. Just keep in mind that at any given moment, anyone here could be subject to facing this fate. So, take time and be kind to those around you and tell those who mean somthing to you before it's too late. This may sound harsh, but it is easy to say something nice about someone when they die, but how about saying it to them when they are living. It just may make the difference between life and death.

RIP Tally


----------



## melange

TALLY'S STILL NOT IN THE SHRINE LAZY RETARD MODS LIKE USUAL

bl wasn't even black

I talked to him the day before as I am sure a lot of you did  

I'm just pissed off because he seemed fine

GODAMNIT


----------



## melange

look at our little guy, makes me so sad:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

melange said:


> TALLY'S STILL NOT IN THE SHRINE LAZY RETARD MODS LIKE USUAL
> 
> bl wasn't even black
> 
> I talked to him the day before as I am sure a lot of you did
> 
> I'm just pissed off because he seemed fine
> 
> GODAMNIT



Do you think Tally would want to be in that boring, depressing shrine? Once some time has passed this thread will be moved over there but for now its where it belongs.

BL does need to be black though, with Tally and Evad's passing.


----------



## Kenickie

*NSFW*: 










i feel terrible.

we went over to ChickenScratch's house last night and talked about TALLY.


----------



## melange

oh yea I forgot aep is way more wiser on the subject


----------



## papa

I can't move this over to the shrine yet,......this thread is still averaging over 80 views per hour.  this is where it belongs for now..


----------



## melange

oh my bad i didn't mean to get mad 
I always thought that like as soon as a bl died they made a shrine thread

*don't shoot

my bad dudes


----------



## rath

Damn it tally.. 
http://vocaroo.com/?media=vTfS1GZ70K7A8lwTa


----------



## DexterMeth

I just went swimming with Tally in I'd say a multi-billion-colored things of all that's always gonna be well.


----------



## D's

it's a lil dark.. tally wouldn'tve cared though.
my homegirl helpd me out on this 1.




!!11


----------



## Erich Generic

*Bottom feeders*

BOTTOM FEEDERS


Whhooo dare on earth dare pick on poor selfless tally? I meant defenseless, helpless, that's all you really c an go for nowadays, isn't it?

BOTTOM FEEDERS.


----------



## lonewolf13

It Should've been you Erich, it should've been you.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

I'm still shook up about this, I miss you dearly Tally, I always enjoyed challenging your wits with my own just to result in us both laughing our asses off. I really admired your posts and your friendship, you had a spark in your personality that never failed to lift my spirits and bring a smile to my face. I'm still fighting back tears about you man, even as i write this. I will never forget you, I just wish your ending could have been differently.You're still a legend in my eyes. Bad things always happen to the wrong people, I just hope you can look out for me from a better place while you rest in peace. 

 Love you man,
TSG


----------



## Jackal

Ah hell, 

R.I.P Tally.

Two days and two of the posters I associate most with BL have died. So fucking sad.


----------



## watsons torment

RIP Tally.

Sad, just sad.


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> It Should've been you Erich, it should've been you.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Owl Eyed said:


> As strange and as sad as it may seem, seeing the overwhelming amount of responses for Tally make me smile. Knowing that so many people care and were affected by him fills me with a strange joy even though he has passed on.
> 
> Everyone who downplays anyone's reaction here should rethink things. Sure, most of these people are 'internet friends'. But most of us here check in once or more a day to make a post or just to lurk. On some level we are more emotionally intimate with one another than we are with people surround us from day to day. I love all the lounge regulars and seeing someone like Tally pass away is a huge blow.
> 
> To me losing him is like having one of your classmates not show up to class one day. I can't ask to borrow his notes or pens anymore. Or ask him what he's doing after school.
> 
> Took me awhile to think of what I wanted to say. But this was about it.
> 
> Rest easy Tally. I don't believe in an afterlife, but I hope your final sleep is a peaceful one.


 this.

i was at my bf's when it happened and i was really upset and tryina talk about it but the BL prejudice obviously prevented him from giving a shit really. i had to go into the bathroom and cry by myself.  i don't get how people don't understand our little community here, and see that it's more than what it seems.




-Guido- said:


> _Every dose I take, every post I make
> Every single bowl, every time I troll
> I'll be missing you_


LOVE THIS. 


melange said:


> look at our little guy, makes me so sad:


 i have that saved on my comp lolololol so good 


That-Strange-Guy said:


> I'm still shook up about this, I miss you dearly Tally, I always enjoyed challenging your wits with my own just to result in us both laughing our asses off. I really admired your posts and your friendship, you had a spark in your personality that never failed to lift my spirits and bring a smile to my face. I'm still fighting back tears about you man, even as i write this. I will never forget you, I just wish your ending could have been differently.You're still a legend in my eyes. Bad things always happen to the wrong people, I just hope you can look out for me from a better place while you rest in peace.
> 
> Love you man,
> TSG


very well written TSG


----------



## Roger&Me

This is one of the saddest things I've heard in a long time. 

RIP Tally 

May you rest peacefully in the place where the McRib is always served year-round.


----------



## euphoria

Damien said:


> The lounge will now, forever, without a doubt, been better back in the day.



this cannot be more true. 

wow, holy fuck. i thought this had to have been a joke. i hoped it was. rip tally. surely gone too soon.


----------



## cj

RIP man I loved reading his posts such a funny guy.


----------



## Keaton

Kick a Hipster Day

Tally and I were gonna go together..


----------



## lonewolf13

i was wanting to visit him next year when i visited san diego.  now it seems like there is no reason to go.


----------



## slushy muddy water

Roger&Me said:


> May you rest peacefully in the place where the McRib is always served year-round.



god dammit i forgot that
we were so pro rib
god dammit


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## DarthMom

shit shit shit, i was still hoping this was a fucking bad joke till page 3 or 4. no words.


----------



## L2R

guys, for those who haven't please post on tally's fb wall, so his family can read it.


----------



## axl blaze

damn Tally. can't really say much more than RIP  the world needs your humor


----------



## quiet roar

R.I.P. Tally.

As you can see, you will be sorely missed.

Extra positive vibes to those of you who were close to him.


----------



## chinky

damn i havent been in here for a little bit and i just saw this now

todays my birthday, so what a great present...yeah right this fuckin sucks..i just posted in a RIP thread in the nasadd, came over here and saw this..


RIP BRO..


----------



## Pharcyde

L2R said:


> guys, for those who haven't please post on tally's fb wall, so his family can read it.



i dunn pmed with fam...and i dun posted on the  wall multiple times


----------



## crazy_lil_1

I miss you.


----------



## guineaPig

Damn. The last PM in my box was from tally.
I'd forgotten about it.

Guess I'll never get an invite to that torrent site.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Shit I've been locked up in this place for too long (still locked up) but wow I can't believe you died ):  I thought it was going to be a joke at first but it isn't...  This is depressing because Chris was such a awesome guy still is of course.  You will surely be missed.  Rest in peace


----------



## Carl Landrover

What the fuck?

I can't believe this


----------



## hyroller

wow... terrible situation for all involved  he was a flighty spirit 'round these parts. guess he will be exactly that way, wherever he is. RIP


----------



## relaxwv

Rip


----------



## specialrelativity

Bye, Chris®.


----------



## Damien




----------



## slushy muddy water

bahahaha 

dammit


----------



## axl blaze

damn, I still can't believe he is gone. RIP again man. you are one of the funniest people I have ever had the joy of ever interacting with

all of you BLers - please be careful. remember that first and foremost this is a harm-reduction site and our main purpose here is TO HELP YOU


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> It Should've been you Erich, it should've been you.



 Lol, fucking A. Tally is fapping to that now with 72 virgin laptops (from Dell, sorry this is the universe, heaven aint perfect).


----------



## drscience

what the fuck man

 Rest in Peace


----------



## choppa

Oh no fuckin way!! I thought this was some troll BS.



I'm sorry for all your alls losses.


----------



## drscience

GenericMind said:


> Shit feels weird and bad, man.


 
Too true


----------



## slushy muddy water

i was looking for faces to paste yesterday and i came across this



fengtau said:


> That baby looks Chinese....did you kidnap him from China?





TALLY 2.0 said:


> Thats racist. You know they wouild never let a male baby out of China in a million years.



made me sad
so im pretending he's in banhammerland again


----------



## rollinlikeabigshot

Wow, im blown away. 

This is the first bl'er that i actually conversed with on a constant basis and now hes gone........RIP Tally, give em hell where ever you are.


----------



## 80mg

I just looked him up and read some of the shit he said (and the roast thread made me LOL)...

It's sad such a funny guy is gone. Never had the pleasure, but paying my respects...RIP...

With all due resepct...jw....it was the meth that did him in?


----------



## welshmick

I'm not very good at remembering so many names.

He was a prolific poster.

R.I.P.


----------



## lonewolf13

dammit tally, god fuckin' dammit. you asshole  

i was gonna visit you


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Wow, I was never close to him, but it's kind of crazy. 

RIP Tally


----------



## chinky

man this is too crazy

we lost a blurlight half of famer right here


----------



## Seyer

Think about you every man, miss you


----------



## Trate

Just found this on a random search =/
Didn't know him as well as some, but RIP Tally.


----------



## Riklet

Shit, sad news.

RIP.


----------



## tender lamb shank

RIP mate ;(


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Still have an emptiness in the pit of my stomach, your passing is tragic for many. I'll never forget the legend of Tally.


----------



## Swerlz

Everyday I miss you bro


rest peacefully


----------



## comatoserct

oh my god
I just found out
I didn't know the guy but I loved reading his posts in the lounge
this is making me genuinely sad


----------



## modern buddha

Tally, I can securely say the lounge just doesn't have trolls as good as you are. 

Thanks for the laughs, friend.


----------



## F1n1shed

Wow i don't even come here anymore nor do i know tally. But iv seen plenty of funny posts from him, RIP.


----------



## crazy_lil_1

Thinking of you... 
Listening to the music you sent me... Sublime  
Forever remembered Tally x


----------



## Keaton

God damn I still miss this guy so much


----------



## papa

me too...


----------



## ChickenScratch

papasomni said:


> me too...


 
....


----------



## Seyer




----------



## Damien

It's hard to believe he's gone. The reality still comes in waves.


----------



## chinky

unless you knew him in real life, it will always be hard to believe

\right now it just seems like he hasnt posted in a few weeks but will be back..

did any BLers make it to his funeral?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i miss tally. i've had a hard time coming in here knowing he's not around.
and i've been dumb crazy busy. and when i think of BL i think of him and NOT seeing him post and get sad and haven't been able to click it. wahhhh


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Tally


----------



## Owl Eyed

i still miss you buddy


----------



## papa

the pain is still very real,....why did you do it?...I wish I had a chance to talk to you....


----------



## chinky

pop are you saying it was suicide? I thought he OD..if it was a suicide my sadnes will turn into anger and disapointment


----------



## Way|0st

whoa whoa i thought this was an old troll thread cause i remember one in the lounge...

this is for real?  wtf man did anyone see this coming??  i thought he'd be the last to leave the lounge

this is terrible man and i only seen now.....rip my man


----------



## papa

I didn't say anything...


----------



## papa

I hope you get to see Tom... I don't have much to believe in, but I'd like to believe that you dudes are hanging out right about now...


----------



## papa

I'll never forget you Chris,....I still think about the stuff we shared..


----------



## tathra

god damnit, what the fuck.  i saw this on facebook the day he died, but still.  a lot of us fought to get him to be allowed back on bluelight, but i didnt even stick around to enjoy his awesomeness.  how the fuck could this happen?


----------



## Chaos23

I have not been on BL in quite some time. Just more shit going on IRL than normal.  I am just finding this out.

Fucking HEARTBREAKING NEWS man.  I remember many of the posts between the two of us a few years ago.  I must admit I am really shaken by this.  too tragic.


----------



## papa

I miss you Chris....I look at your posts everyday...I smile and cry...


----------



## papa

we're having a party for you and tom in tinychat  tonight....we miss you....


----------



## Keaton

I had a dream last nght that I got a text and a call from Chris... I woke up thinking he was still with us.


----------



## papa

I miss you Tally...


----------



## Seyer

Tally


----------



## papa

Chris....we all miss you..


----------



## Damien

Indeed.


----------



## StrutterGear

R.I.P. Feel like a moron I've only just realised he isnt around anymore. Was looking through my BL posts that I made as a newbie, and realised I hadnt seen him post in ages. Never really got to know you, but a sad sad thing to happen


----------



## Chicago66

this is the worst kind of thing to come back to after not being here for a really long time.

unbelievable.

RIP duder


----------



## chinky

you should have been here to see this new year bro


----------



## papa

The year has finished and I'm so sad that we can't have you with us... I will always miss you ..


----------



## alasdairm

yep - there's a huge tally-shaped hole in the lounge.



alasdair


----------



## welshmick

So sorry - very good poster .
Sure also a nice guy.
R.I.P.


----------



## modern buddha

I miss you, bud!


----------



## lonewolf13

hey buddy. just stopping by to visit you and melange.

hope you're well wherever you are.


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Oh god...I hadn't been on BL for a while, and I can't believe this.  I never got to know him, but I had been reading his posts for ages.  He was such a fixture on this site, and so fucking funny.  RIP, man.  It's a cruel fucking world.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Hey tally! 

I scanned your sign, check it out! I miss you man, but im happy i got to know you well enough to inspire something so creative. Thank you.


----------



## jam uh weezy

dude wtf.


RIP


----------



## chinky

just stopped by to say whats up to you and tom..

you guys are still missed


----------



## lonewolf13

hey bud wassup? i'm ok, just getting my buzz on.  just wanted to let you know the broncos how got Peyton Manning. SanDiego is no longer the powerhouse in the AFCWest. ... i stopped my melanges a while ago. told him i'm gettin' cupped.  

i still have your backgrounds on my comp. they change every minute.  i hope your doing ok wherever/whenever you are.  

take care bro. i miss the 2 of you.


----------



## That_Guy

I was listening to Dethklok.

The song Awaken came on and reminded me of you.  I miss you.


----------



## 80mg

A bit of blulight died with him.


----------



## Bill

^ Indeed

I remember one night a few years ago I was in a really bad mood and had just got out of a very long relationship 
So yeah I was feeling super shitty and it was like 5am when I got home, I got online and checked the Lounge.

Tally was pretty much the only person online and I remember he was posting pictures of James Brown and making all kinds of hilarious comments about how he's James Brown dead in hell but he was operating a radio station and was taking requests lol

I don't know what it was but I instantly started laughing after posting back and forth a few times with him, and then I felt so much better just to be able to get my mind off all the bull shit and just laugh.

So I just want to say thanks Tally, if you didn't know already you prolly brightened a lot of people's days just by being yourself and making people smile :]


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Tally
I still miss you.


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah tally always cracked me up. he helped my customize my comp over the intrawebz. i had thought about going to san diego and maybe visiting him and a few other bl'ers. i always made fun of his chargers. 

wow buddy. its been a while. still think about you and melange regularly .

take is easy bro.


----------



## nekointheclouds

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I had a dream that I was having doggy style sex with neko on top of a tree in the the middle of a forrest. When I busted my load neko went flying like a rocket and turned into a bird. Then I had sex with the bird.



lolol.

God i miss you Tally.


----------



## Keaton

Fuck i miss this nigga. 
He's been gone almost nine months, and I still keep hoping he's just trolling the shit out of us. Hoping that I'll see a new post from him everytime I log on....*le sigh*
I'll never forget this guy.
RIP Chris


----------



## Bill

nekointheclouds said:


> lolol.
> 
> God i miss you Tally.



He had quite a way with words didn't he


----------



## juggalozac420

Hey. I really knew tally. Me cris and Tom Were best best friends in middle school and start of high. i moved 2 Wisconsin and i haven't talk 2 tally in years. Now i look him up and this is what i find? What happen? Someone tell me. Im crying allday. I miss u bro! My name is zac weber. RIP TALLY


----------



## juggalozac420

*my friend since 96. tally*

I went 2 school wit chris in hanahan and me him and tom were best friends. I moved and we didn't stay as close as i would have liked. I was thinking about him 2day so i look him up and i find this. Can u plez tell me what happen.


----------



## modern buddha

He overdosed... No need to freak out about it now. He's in a better place, though we all miss him dearly.


----------



## juggalozac420

Thanx 4 letting me know. Let me tell yall y i was thinkn about him 2day. In 8th grade i was in band and he stuck my mouth piece in his butt! Thank god i saw the dingle berry on it b4 i played! I was telling a coworker. He was a goofy fuck and we hung out every day from 96 to 99. He called me ballzac. Our friend tom came up wit tally. tom was nino. I will never 4get my homie. He loved sublime. Now he smoke's big blunts wit Bradley all day. RIP CHRIS


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Everytime I see this I think of Tally 





 RIP bro


----------



## lonewolf13

tally brought the lulz i always looked forward to his posts.


----------



## lonewolf13

just stoppin' by to say hi.


----------



## papa

It's your birthday Chris,.. I still think about you.. ♥


----------



## chinky

i didnt know that pop...happy belated bro


----------



## lonewolf13

damn its been over a year already?


----------



## Bambooshoot

I can't believe Tally is gone.  RIP


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

_Little boxes on the hillside little boxes made of ticky tacky. _

I saw that today, made me think of him


----------



## lonewolf13

damn i'm a year older, you and melange went too young


----------



## modern buddha

Miss you, man! I'm sure you're still in the loungewith us in spirit!


----------



## Bill

Still can't believe this

I had four friends die on me last year, two very close irl friends and two close intraweb friends
Wish I could still see his and Melange's posts every day in The Lounge, he was surely one of a kind though and left us way too fucking soon

I miss you Tally, you mother fucker


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I went through your old posts the other day looking for something. Fuck, I miss you


----------



## That_Guy

...


----------



## lonewolf13

haha papa said that you called your toilet ole yeller. that got a good lol out of us. 

hope ur doing good where you are.


----------



## lonewolf13

i still miss you asshats.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I've been gone for a couple of years and am just now seeing this. Damn it. Rest in peace, Tally. You were one crazy bastard and I loved that about you. You went way too soon, my friend.


----------



## lonewolf13

he still makes me lol.


----------



## alasdairm

dead tally is funnier than about 50 live loungerats.

miss you.

alasdair


----------



## lonewolf13

hope ur doing well wherever you are.


----------



## Tenchi

Still miss you, broseph.


----------



## claire22

alasdairm said:


> dead tally is funnier than about 50 live loungerats.
> 
> miss you.
> 
> alasdair



Love this! And wish so hard that Tally could see alasdair posting about how he misses him and admitting he's funny. Epic battles were had. 

Went too soon.


----------



## alasdairm

a lot of people made a lot of assumptions about how tally and i felt about each other and most were quite wrong.

he can see it and i'm sure he's laughing.



alasdair


----------



## lonewolf13

send some rain/moisture this way.


----------



## papa

it's christmas


----------



## Pharcyde

Bump

Iirc its bout dat time o year again

Then comes tomelange


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

talking to the deads
i wish i could landscape
grey goose n the horizon 
having help to breath in the hospital
dying is the good side of suffering


----------



## -Guido-

Miss you TALLY.


----------



## Chicago66

One of the last times I remember using aim, I was talking to him at like 6am. 

Hope you're having a good time in that lounge in the sky


----------



## Arnold

Gone but not forgotten ya fucking muppet!


----------



## Mysterier

Missing you, Tally.


----------



## Max Power

Man, this page is giving me the feels.

RIP Tally, Papa, Lonewolf

75% of all Lounge posts were probably from just these 3 alone at some point. Possibly higher.

Hope Pharcyde is alright. In whatever shithole Michigan rathole he's in now. lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

Whoa.  Papa passed?  I missed that.  Sucks.
Tally knows how much I loved him.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

_"You are young and life is long, and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you"

The TallyBan brought me here
Its being 10 years already...
crazy

"There is no dark side of the moon really. Matter of fact, it's all dark."_


----------

